# New puppy pictures



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought you might enjoy seeing the puppies with their eyes open and walking.


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

Lovely Pups!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks! I can't wait till they get to walking really well and I can start playing with them more!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

omg they're way too adorable. i miss the puppy stage...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Right now I'm thinking one thing: puppy breath!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Right now I'm thinking one thing: puppy breath!


So true!! And the smell of what comes out the back-end isn't very pleasent!! :biggrin: But they are so darn cute and sweet!! All are walking now too!! Now comes the part to try to keep up with them!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

They just keep getting cuter and cuter!


----------

